# P220 barrel question!



## fofosauer (Feb 14, 2011)

*Hi!*
I got this old style Sig P220 but the barrel is missing ... So I have to buy a new barrel for it, but since older P220's slides uses internal extractors, I'm afraid of having problems with a new barrel/older slide combination...
Can I use a newer P220 factory barrel in this old slide?? Are the older and newer barrels exactly the same in dimmensions and shape??
Any help is truly truly appreciate it!

Thanks


----------

